# Dummy free



## tiggy (Jan 11, 2008)

Alyssa has been dummy free for 3 nights now she seems to be coping well so far but she has taken to sucking her finger now.

next step the bottle and nappies.


----------



## Liza (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tiggy, what is a dummy? I don't remember hearing that term before. Care to shed some light on it? By the way, congrats to your daughter on her milestone.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

maybe is another word for a pacifier?

we use the term "Nu nu" with my son.


----------



## tiggy (Jan 11, 2008)

ye its a pacifier sorry my fault i tend to forget ppl use diff words for things


----------



## Liza (Jan 2, 2008)

My son spent the weekend without his "suda" soother, pacifer, whatever we all call it, but he took it back on Sunday night as soon as we got home, I think he could do without it, but he would turn to his finger and we don't want that either.


----------



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't like dummies / pacifiers but thankfully neither of my kids have needed them. 

My biggest challenge is going to be getting my youngest off the breast. somehow, in a battle of wills I always lose!!


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

Green-Moo said:


> I don't like dummies / pacifiers but thankfully neither of my kids have needed them.
> 
> My biggest challenge is going to be getting my youngest off the breast. somehow, in a battle of wills I always lose!!


my oldest son was like that, weaning him was such a HUGE battle. i completely weaned him when he was a lil over 1 yr old. my youngest son weaned very easily, in fact he weaned himself around 10 months. now the battle with him is getting him to kick his "nu nu" habit. but hes been sick so i havent been pushing it.


----------



## bluebird (Mar 17, 2008)

That is great news. We call it "paci" over here. My youngest is 3 yrs old, she still uses hers for naptime/bedtime. I dont mind. She was such a horrible sleeper for so long, this is the last of her bad habits..


----------

